# Cube Fritzz 2009 + Tapered Gabel -> welcher Steuersatz ?



## MrExpert (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir letztens einen Cube Fritzz rahmen von 2009 oder 2010 gekauft (das cacao farbene) nun habe ich mir noch ne Fox 36 mit nem tapered schaft gekauft. Nun habe ich noch den Originalen Steuersatz (FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integrated) dazu bekommen. Leider passt der ja nicht da es nur nen reduziersteuersatz von 1,5° auf 1 1/8° ist.

Meine frage ist nun wie löse ich die geschichte ? 

Könnte ich mir nen neuen 1,5° steuersatz kaufen und nur den unteren Teil davon einbauen? da das Obere Teil ja eigentlich passen müsste oder ? 

habt ihr weitere Tips ? andere Steuersatzvorschläge ?

grüße


----------



## Vincy (19. Mai 2011)

Da kannst du Unten leider nur eins mit außenliegenden Lager verwenden. Dadurch bekommst aber eine deutlich höhere Einbauhöhe! 
Oben kannst ein reduziertes nehmen.






Standardized Headset Identification System (S.H.I.S.) http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/Download_S.H.I.php
http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUERSATZ:::3_91.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrExpert (19. Mai 2011)

aber prinzipiell kann ich alle steuersätze wild kombinieren ne ?

kannst du mir nen beispiel für den unteren teil eines steuersatzes geben ? also semi integrierte gehen bei dem 1,5 gar nicht unten richtig ?

Und für oben brauch ich doch dann gar nichts ändern oder? ist doch eigentlich vom original steuersatz reduziert ?!


----------



## MrExpert (19. Mai 2011)

warum kann ich nicht den steuersatz nehmen ? 

http://www.jehlebikes.de/fsa-gravity-2-headset-taper-intergrated-1-5-semi-integrated.html

der ist semi integriert und für 1,5 steuerrohr und tapered schaft ? oder irre ich mich ?

danke für die hilfe


----------



## Vincy (19. Mai 2011)

Kombinieren kannst du, sofern die Einbaumaße (Außendurchmesser Lagerschale, Innendurchmesser Steuerrohr) passen.

Der FSA Gravity 2 müßte da passen.


----------



## MrExpert (19. Mai 2011)

ich will irgendwie nicht verstehen wieso der nicht integriert sein kann bzw. den ich gepostet habe da hat doch genau die größen die ich brauche oder etwas nicht ?


----------



## MrExpert (19. Mai 2011)

oh habs grad gesehen...


----------



## Vincy (19. Mai 2011)

Das untere Lager wird da aber garantiert nicht lange halten.


----------



## MrExpert (19. Mai 2011)

kann mir jemmand noch sagen was das fritzz für nen steuerrohrinnendurchmesser hat ? da ich den steuersatz noch drinhabe konnte ich es bis jetzt noch nicht abmessen...

grüße


----------



## Airhope (19. Mai 2011)

die Fox-Gabel hat doch bestimmt ne Nummer (auf meiner steht SF10-XCM-V2-PM-DS-MLO-26-100) und ne weitere Bezeichnung wie Fox36 , es gibt Explosionzeichnungen davon aber dafür brauchen wir die genaue Bezeichnung sonst wird das nix mit Massen .


----------



## Vincy (19. Mai 2011)

MrExpert schrieb:


> kann mir jemmand noch sagen was das fritzz für nen steuerrohrinnendurchmesser hat ? da ich den steuersatz noch drinhabe konnte ich es bis jetzt noch nicht abmessen...
> 
> grüße


 

Müßten da 49,6mm sein.






Hier der FSA Gravity 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (19. Mai 2011)

In natura sieht er so aus. Seit knapp einem Jahr verbaut im STEREO meiner Frau !

MFG


----------



## MrExpert (19. Mai 2011)

und der steuersatz ist für gabeln mit 1,5° unten ? ist das nicht nen reiner 1,5er reducer steuersatz von 1,5 auf 1 1/8 ? 

langsam bin ich sehr verwirrt könnt ihr mir mal mit kauflink den steuersatz raussuchen den ich genau brauche ,mit richtigem durchmesser für meinem konischen schaft unten 1,5 oben 1 1/8 ? 

wäre sehr lieb danke


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (19. Mai 2011)

MrExpert schrieb:


> und der steuersatz ist für gabeln mit 1,5° unten ? ist das nicht nen reiner 1,5er reducer steuersatz von 1,5 auf 1 1/8 ?
> 
> langsam bin ich sehr verwirrt könnt ihr mir mal mit kauflink den steuersatz raussuchen den ich genau brauche ,mit richtigem durchmesser für meinem konischen schaft unten 1,5 oben 1 1/8 ?
> 
> wäre sehr lieb danke



Der Steuersatz ist für Tapered Gabeln und passt zu Deiner neuen 36 Gabel. Das Bild zeigt die untere Lagerschale des FSA Gravity 2. Den Kauflink hast Du schon selber gepostet. 

Der Steuersatz FSA Gravity Nr.2 schließt bündig mit dem Steuerrohr ab, baut also nicht auf. Die Lager sind offene Kugellager, Haltbarkeit ungewiss.

Möchtest Du etwas stabiles, mit gedichteten Lager sollte DIESER passen. Die Front wird um 12mm höher.



MMN


----------



## Markus i35 (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
den FSA Steuersatz kannst du lassen,
der hat bei mir 6 Monate gehalten.

ich fahre den  Sixpack KingPing
guckst du hier

 Falls der Geldbeutel auch mehr hergibt ist noch ein Acros möglich

 Grüße aus Wiesbaden


----------



## MrExpert (20. Mai 2011)

bin gerade nicht so flüssig von daher wirds " erstmal" der gravity 2. Meine Fox 36 hat schon nen Konus noch vom Vorbesitzer. Er meinte das bei den 1,5 der Konus überall gleich ist bei der Steuersatzvielfalt kann ich mir das gar nicht vorstellen. Könnt ihr mir das bestätigen ? ich könnte auch fotos von meinem Konus posten zum vergleich

grüße


----------



## Vincy (20. Mai 2011)

Die sind nicht immer gleich. Haben zb unterschiedliche Fasen 36° oder 45°, andere Lagerung (für Kugelkäfig, Industrielager).
Hast da eh nur ein engbegrenztes Angebot zur Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrExpert (23. Mai 2011)

der Vorbesitzer dieser Gabel meinte es ist der Konus von einem "FSA NO.57E, E-2 , ACB sealed bearings" steuersatz (aus einem treck scratch) wisst ihr ob der Steuersatz den gleichen Konus hat wie der gravity 2 ? 

grüße


----------



## Vincy (23. Mai 2011)

Die sind unterschiedlich, den kannst du nicht beim Gravity 2 verwenden.
No 57E hat Industrielager (Cartridge). E2 = tapered Steuerrohr 
Kannst da ein unteres Lager mit Konus vom Orbit E 1.5 nehmen, dass ist identisch mit dem vom Gravity 2.


----------



## MrExpert (21. Juni 2011)

kann mit jemmand sagen wie lang die leitung für die hintere scheibenbremse sein soll ?

grüße


----------



## Vincy (21. Juni 2011)

ca 1600mm


----------



## MrExpert (21. Juni 2011)

ok schönen dank


----------



## MrExpert (28. Juni 2011)

ich hätte noch ne Frage besteht die Möglichkeit mein Fritzz mit ner hammerschmittkurbel zufahren ? oder braucht man dafür zwingend die iscgaufnahme die das cube leider nicht hat :-/

grüße


----------



## vopsi (30. Juni 2011)

guckst du


----------

